# Sticky  Parts Source



## tyconator

Anybody know of a good website fer reproduction and or used parts fer Lionel? I'm in the midst of restoring a 671RR, a 494 searchlite tower, and a searchlite car. The 2 searchlite items need the housings, lenses, and bulbs. My 671RR just needs brushes.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

This list should get you started. 

http://www.ttender.com/partslist.html

http://www.stanorrtrainparts.com/

http://www.smittystoytrainparts.com/

http://www.sandwparts.com/index.htm

http://www.mikestrainsandhobbies.com/index.html

http://www.hollashtrains.com/Parts.htm

http://www.georgetebolt.com/

http://www.eastcoasttrainparts.com/index.html-ssi

http://www.drtinkertrains.com/index.htm

http://www.traindoctor.com/index.asp

< Mod edit to add Search hit info ... >

Lionel parts sources
Lionel parts suppliers
Lionel parts dealers


----------



## T-Man

Nice List !
The only other one I have used is Hennings.


http://store03.prostores.com/servlet/henningstrains/StoreFront


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I've used Hennings as well, but now I normally just drive over there, they're only about 10 minutes away.


----------



## T-Man

I didn't remember they were that close.!

I knew they were driveable,at least.


----------



## tyconator

Do like Henning's site better. At least theres pics of the products. Was there ever a exploded diagram fer the 671's? I just wanna know whats all missing other than the smoke unit and headlight.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

There were several flavors of the 671, start at this page in the Olsen's Train Service Library, scroll down to the 671's and download them all. You can sift through them and identify your specific variant from the lists.


----------



## garijavi

*Vintage Lionel Parts*

Two very good places to visit for Lionel train parts are: Smitty's Toy Train Parts and East Coast Train Parts. Olsen's Toy trains also has parts for postwar trains and accessories. A Google search of these on-line stores will send you to their sites.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

garijavi said:


> Two very good places to visit for Lionel train parts are: Smitty's Toy Train Parts and East Coast Train Parts. Olsen's Toy trains also has parts for postwar trains and accessories. A Google search of these on-line stores will send you to their sites.


Note that there are links for both of those sites in my previous post on the topic.


----------



## bryher

Hi, Gunrunnerjohn, what about nicholas smith in newtown square pa? not sure if they fall into this category but they're the only place I'm aware of. So very excited to see this list here. I'm close to Hennings I saw listed in another thread. cool!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nicholas Smith appears to be a train store, not a detail parts source. Always good to know of another train place, but I don't think they fall into the same category as the other parts guys.


----------



## bryher

ah ok got it. still newbie here  Yea, its a pretty good store and i think they do good repair/servicing. I didnt know they had an online store!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looks like they have a lot of stuff. One wonders if it's all in stock...


----------



## bryher

yea, wonder. the place IS stacked wall to wall and almost impossible to navigate if there's more than a few people in the place.


----------



## T-Man

Kongaman pulled this out of his hat. Parts for AF, Dorfan, Ives, and Lionel STd and O gage. Mostly cast parts. Model Engineering Works.


----------



## larry g

I am new to this, but I must say the guy at TRAIN TENDER, is great: he is always available on the phone, very patient, well stocked, ships immediately-even before you mail the check. He is the best!


----------



## Big Ed

larry g said:


> I am new to this, but I must say the guy at TRAIN TENDER, is great: he is always available on the phone, very patient, well stocked, ships immediately-even before you mail the check. He is the best!


I second the motion.

And if you buy a lot of different parts, I like the way each part is vac packed with Id on it.

When I put an order in I make a list on what I might need in the future, to save on shipping. 
Sometimes I won't get around to using them right away and I put them in the parts box.
When I finally go to use it, there they are fresh enough to eat.
And no guessing as to what goes where as they are labeled.:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Yep, Jeff is a class act, no doubt about it.


----------



## peterbilt379

Just make sure you dont buy anything from "JUST TRAINS LLC " AKA [email protected] outta sussex N.J. They will send you bent/rusty wrong parts. Then when you call & compain they cop a real attitude. Rude & sarcastic, even threaten. Over a $9 part? Really? Buyers beware!!


----------



## Big Ed

peterbilt379 said:


> Just make sure you dont buy anything from "JUST TRAINS LLC " AKA [email protected] outta sussex N.J. They will send you bent/rusty wrong parts. Then when you call & compain they cop a real attitude. Rude & sarcastic, even threaten. Over a $9 part? Really? Buyers beware!!


They are expensive too, I have been watching them for a while.

I been watching them on e bay, do they have another site as well?
If you got it off e bay? You should have complained to e bay?
I think if you have a, not as described gripe against the seller they eat the return shipping cost also.


----------



## peterbilt379

I didnt buy parts on ebay. Bought from their website... [email protected] Most rude,hateful,sarcastic person Ive ever had to deal with in trains. Look at their feedback on ebay. Click on their 9 neutrals. You should see their responses when a customer isnt happy. Name calling, rude/sarcastic as hell. My advice is to deal with someone else. Threaten a libel suit if I got Paypal involved! Over a $9 part!!! Just a word to the wise..


----------



## larry g

*the best*

Jeff at the train tender is the best for lionel parts. He will spend a ridiculous amount of time with you for some tiny parts, and with a smile, and will ship it before you even pay him.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Yep, Jeff is top shelf with me. He's the first one I think of when I'm looking for PW parts.


----------



## Irish999

*Parts numbers - pictures*

I am looking to try to get some parts for the first time. I notice that the websites listed above give you the parts number, but no pictures to show you what you are purchasing. I was looking for example at the decals for a sunoco car, but I think there are more than one version of that car. Do I have to purchase a catalog or is there a publilcally available parts list with some pictures or will a catalog even give me more info?


----------



## tjcruiser

Jeff Kane does have a Photo Description section on his website, though I'm not sure that he would show decal differences there. You're best bet is to call him (or another source), and describe exactly what you're looking for.

There is no "definitive" prewar parts list, if that's what your looking for.

TJ


----------



## prr2818

Jeff has been great with help in getting the parts for restoring my 264e Commodore Vanderbilt Red Comet Set. As I am at the point on starting to paint, reminds me, I need to get a few more things ordered from him.

Dennis


----------



## tjcruiser

Create a project thread in the O section, Dennis ... we'd love to have a look!


----------



## sanepilot

*parts thumbs up fot Jeff*

Hey,guys..What can I say.Jeff at train tender is the most. I bought a complete set of gearing including the holder plus a new motor for a Chessie loco for less than $20.00 dollars shipped.Man,I couldn`t steal them any cheaper as I`d have to leave the house.

Have a good weekend,Everett


----------



## larry g

*Jeff at the TRAIN TENDER is the best*

It is not only price, but even more-so.... SERVICE:
Jeff is willing to generously share his time and knowledge with a beginner in a way that almost makes me feel guilty for taking up so much of his time.
Jeff is efficient and prompt in getting orders out immediately and trusting one to follow later with payment.
On a continuum, there is BIG BOX.........................MOM & POP........and then there is JEFF.


----------



## Lawrence Hetzel

Another parts source I have found is CHARLIE'S TRAINS. He is mainly a wire an light bulb source, but also carries a number of post war parts. He in Classic Toy Trains.


----------



## Big Ed

Lawrence Hetzel said:


> Another parts source I have found is CHARLIE'S TRAINS. He is mainly a wire an light bulb source, but also carries a number of post war parts. He in Classic Toy Trains.


Does he have a web site?
Link him here if so I can't find him.

All I found was this,

http://www.merchantcircle.com/business/Charlies.Trains.Hubertus.WI.262-628-1544


----------



## Dug

*Jeff from ttender.com*

Ordered parts for a Lionel 6511 flatcar from Jeff. He called me because he fat fingered the wrong keys on my address. Great Guy!!! We had a nice visit. Sent my order before I could get him a check. Every thing in the order was well packed and his prices are as good as any I found. Thank you Model Train Forum for the link.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Jeff is certainly one of the good guys, I've ordered from him a number of times, always very happy with the response and price.


----------



## GT_Rail

Hi All,
Looking for bulk quantity 022 switch lanterns.
Notice repro ones fit loose in postwar 022 machines.
Noticed a locking bump on older lantern, it had no hole on top to help vent bulb heat. 
I see 50 on eBay however, fear they will be loose fitting in the machine. 
Any source, or comments most welcome.
-GT


----------



## mnp13

GT_Rail said:


> Hi All,
> Looking for bulk quantity 022 switch lanterns.
> Notice repro ones fit loose in postwar 022 machines.
> Noticed a locking bump on older lantern, it had no hole on top to help vent bulb heat.
> I see 50 on eBay however, fear they will be loose fitting in the machine.
> Any source, or comments most welcome.
> -GT


Have you checked with Jeff from ttender.com? 585-229-2050

I called him the other day for parts and he's really helpful.


----------



## GT_Rail

Hi Michelle,
Perfect! Looked at many sources however, TT looks to be my kind of place. Glad to have helpful folks like yourself for folks that need allot of help like myself... Whatever got you interested in model trains if I may be so bold as to ask? Cheers, & Thanks Again -GT


----------



## mnp13

GT_Rail said:


> Hi Michelle,
> Perfect! Looked at many sources however, TT looks to be my kind of place. Glad to have helpful folks like yourself for folks that need allot of help like myself... Whatever got you interested in model trains if I may be so bold as to ask? Cheers, & Thanks Again -GT


You're welcome, but I don't deserve the credit really, TT was recommended to me by Big Ed in the thread about the 2660 crane. I just like to pass it forward. 

What got me into trains? My mom got a train for Christmas in the early 80's (basic plastic Lionel 027) and Santa wrote a note to her on the package that she should share her train with the kids. Then a few years later, they got a good sized post war O27 set at an auction. It was under the tree for years, but then life got in the way and it stopped coming downstairs. 

Last year, after hearing my mom complain about "all the Christmas stuff in the attic that we never use" many years in a row, I started emptying the attic. lol Down came the train! I set it up and we all enjoyed it again.  She told me that I should take it home with me after Christmas if I wanted it... then she started acting kinda weird about it and my dad told me that I probably wouldn't be taking it home quite yet. Evidently she had always wanted a train, but it wasn't an appropriate toy for girls in the 50's. She's not quite ready to give it up.

My husband did not have a train growing up; his older brother started a fire in their living room due to a faulty transformer and they never set it up after that. But he had always wanted one.

So, to make a long story longer.... 

Last week, when I was on craigslist I saw a listing for a train "Low bundled price for quick sale. 1940's - 1950's set includes 2 locomotives (shown) with tenders, 4 knob transformer (shown), 12 assorted rail cars, 8 remote switches, 60+ sections of straight and curved track, auto log loader and milk platform, plus other accessories." So, with my husband's blessing I went to look at it and said "sold" in about ten seconds. I felt a little guilty because he was letting it go for nothing, but he told me that he had checked ebay and knew what the real value was but that he just wanted to have it out and gone. We ended up with a pre-war set and a post war set, all from the original owner. 

The cars are in decent played-with condition. The switches and controllers are a mess, the transformer's cord was repaired multiple times with tape. The log loader was powered with wires that were masking taped together... the transformer, log loader and 2020 engine are being overhauled by a local shop. The rest I'm doing myself - well, myself and all of you! 

I'm a "figure it out" / "learn by doing" kind of person by nature, so tinkering with the switches and tracks and cars is fun. And that's probably more than you wanted to know. :laugh:


----------



## dlbraly

Neat story Michelle


----------



## gumguy

How about a good place to order MTH train parts. I bought a Premier caboose on ebay and it has a bent rear axle. Time for a new truck.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

There's always MTH.  You may be able to simply swap the wheelset out of that truck, much easier and cheaper.


----------



## gumguy

I have talked with MTH; the truck is 11.00 plus 9.95 shipping. Any suggestions on how you go about swapping out the wheelset. First I would have to find a wheel set.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It does depend on the specific caboose trucks. I checked a Premier caboose and it has screws on top of the side-frames. You remove the screws, and you can drop out the axle. You may be able to simply straighten the axle once you have it off the truck.

There are trucks with the side-frames staked, those you are stuck if you want to swap the wheelsets. It looks like the wheels from a Lionel plastic truck are the right fit.


----------



## Doublet74

Just wanted to give a shout out to Jeff at TrainTender. Really helped me out today with a ridiculous part I needed. Took the time to make sure I got exactly what I needed. Even though the part I bought was only $1.00. Nice to know there are still people who understand the meaning of customer service. HIGHLY RECOMMEND him and I will definitely be using him again if/when I break something else.


----------



## Prewar Pappy

*Don't Buy Anything From Just Trains, LLC*



peterbilt379 said:


> I didnt buy parts on ebay. Bought from their website... [email protected] Most rude,hateful,sarcastic person Ive ever had to deal with in trains. Look at their feedback on ebay. Click on their 9 neutrals. You should see their responses when a customer isnt happy. Name calling, rude/sarcastic as hell. My advice is to deal with someone else. Threaten a libel suit if I got Paypal involved! Over a $9 part!!! Just a word to the wise..


This a rather harsh statement. I've been buying from Dennis Waldron for more than 25 years. Not one time did I encounter a rude, hateful or sarcastic person. My parts arrive in a speedy manner in first class condition. His NOS items are clean and serviceable. Their reconditioned parts often work better than new.

What most people fail to realize is that their attitude during any transaction is reflected back to them as if they were facing a mirror. Everything stated here is based entirely upon my experience. All the above is a matter of fact and my opinion.


----------



## RonthePirate

(Noob here, if I break protocol, please slap my wrists)

http://stores.smittystoytrainparts.com/

Just FYI: Minimum $60.00 order. Sorta puts a kabash on my ordering a set on main rods.


----------



## Prewar Pappy

*You Got That Right!*



gunrunnerjohn said:


> Yep, Jeff is top shelf with me. He's the first one I think of when I'm looking for PW parts.


Jeff's selection of prewar parts is unbelievable. He has yet to disappoint even with Std Gauge parts.


----------



## ed&bingo

I like Jeff Kane & George Tebolt.


----------



## MattR

How do these other suppliers compare to Olsen's? Both quality and prices? I have only dealt with them for parts. Been good.

Just checking.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## ErnestHouse

I came across this place looking for AC powered LEDs. The URL doesn't describe it. Lots of nice parts for train transformer LED lighting:
http://www.modeltrainsoftware.com

I ordered stuff in the morning and it shipped in the afternoon.


----------



## ed&bingo

I like Jeff kane & George Tebolt. Those 2 are all I need.


----------



## Bernard

Hello Gunrunner John, 
this is 'Rufus' (bernard) from the 'other site'. Haven't been reading any forums in a long time
but happy to see you are still connected.

Do you still do any repair on MTH steamers?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Yep, still doing repairs and upgrades.


----------



## jtmellon

*My dealings with Olsons*

On Jan 25 I ordered a lens for a pre war Lionel engine. My PayPal acct was charged for the 1 plus the 3.95 shipping for a total of close to 4.95. No big deal. So far no part. 

So I went to PayPal and opened a claim because she would not answer my email.

Last night 2/5/16 I received an answer. 

The Olsons person said this: "you opened an claim for $1.00 order. ohhh lens has been sent no update on shipping for small orders. no profit to do so. Sharon"

Wow what great customer service. NOT.:smilie_daumenneg:

No profit to track I guess is what she is saying. She could have put it in an envelope and sent it first class of a small mailer pack and shipped it for about 1.50 with tracking. But in her mind a satisfied customer is not worth the trouble.

So no item as of yet. 

I know it's no big deal but my son and I refinish Lionel and we could have been ordering a lot from them. Guess not now.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, it's poor customer service, but the price for a padded envelope starts at $2.60 now with the price increases by USPS. However, I still agree that not answering mail and then getting testy about someone filing a claim is low class.


----------



## jtmellon

This was a lens for the front of a engine light, she could have placed it in a #10 size business envelope and sent it first class. I ship a lot on ebay and buy small padded envelopes from wal mart for .64 cents. I am sure she could buy them in bulk for about the same price. Anyway Hennings will get my business from now on.


----------



## ed&bingo

Jeff Kane would not turn you down.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

jtmellon said:


> Anyway Hennings will get my business from now on.


And we appreciate it.


----------



## larry g

*Try the Train Tender*



jtmellon said:


> On Jan 25 I ordered a lens for a pre war Lionel engine. My PayPal acct was charged for the 1 plus the 3.95 shipping for a total of close to 4.95. No big deal. So far no part.
> 
> So I went to PayPal and opened a claim because she would not answer my email.
> 
> Last night 2/5/16 I received an answer.
> 
> The Olsons person said this: "you opened an claim for $1.00 order. ohhh lens has been sent no update on shipping for small orders. no profit to do so. Sharon"
> 
> Wow what great customer service. NOT.:smilie_daumenneg:
> 
> No profit to track I guess is what she is saying. She could have put it in an envelope and sent it first class of a small mailer pack and shipped it for about 1.50 with tracking. But in her mind a satisfied customer is not worth the trouble.
> 
> So no item as of yet.
> 
> I know it's no big deal but my son and I refinish Lionel and we could have been ordering a lot from them. Guess not now.


Jeff at the Train Tender is the opposite of this. He will spend a ridiculous amount of time assisting you with a part that costs 60 cents. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## T-Man

Jeff is amazing. I felt embarissed when order parts off peak work hours so I emailed him. I always had a reply within two hours. FYI some old fire detectors used the same lens. Check em before you waste them.


----------



## larry g

*Try the Train Tender*



jtmellon said:


> On Jan 25 I ordered a lens for a pre war Lionel engine. My PayPal acct was charged for the 1 plus the 3.95 shipping for a total of close to 4.95. No big deal. So far no part.
> 
> So I went to PayPal and opened a claim because she would not answer my email.
> 
> Last night 2/5/16 I received an answer.
> 
> The Olsons person said this: "you opened an claim for $1.00 order. ohhh lens has been sent no update on shipping for small orders. no profit to do so. Sharon"
> 
> Wow what great customer service. NOT.:smilie_daumenneg:
> 
> No profit to track I guess is what she is saying. She could have put it in an envelope and sent it first class of a small mailer pack and shipped it for about 1.50 with tracking. But in her mind a satisfied customer is not worth the trouble.
> 
> So no item as of yet.
> 
> I know it's no big deal but my son and I refinish Lionel and we could have been ordering a lot from them. Guess not now.


Jeff at the Train Tender is the opposite of this. He will spend a ridiculous amount of time assisting you with a part that costs 60 cents. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## jtmellon

*update on my Olsen order.*

My order went from originally being shipped with no tracking to being shipped out on a Sunday night with tracking via UPS. 

I didn't care if it was shipped UPS, I just wanted the item in a fair amount of time or a refund saying sorry it's out of stock. Not make me wait. Like I said she could have put it in a small white envelope with a .49 cent stamp. I don't think a headlight lens is that big.


----------



## 3windowc

I hate to speak ill of Olsens but I have found they are very slow in getting out shipments for any size order. Usually average 2 weeks before they are even shipped.Train Tender is tops to deal with. I called in a sizable order on a Friday and had the order in the mailbox Monday. Jeff is very knowledgeable and has items that are not on the website.


----------



## teledoc

I haven't purchased anything recently from Olsens, but I can say one of the Pluses of their site is the "LIBRARY", which is a great help to those who don't have a Service Manual. For some who don't know, but Sharon is actually Sal's daughter, who is continuing the business. There have been instances where Olsen is the only place to find a particular part, and NO ONE else has it. I have over a dozen suppliers bookmarked, and when I am looking for a part, I check them all, before I make a decision of where I will place my order. Some dealers have both Prewar and Postwar parts, and some parts are getting very scarce to find. That is when it comes down to having to find a "Junker" to scavenge parts from.

I haven't ordered anything from Toy Train Tender, YET, but Jeff seems to be the best source and well versed supplier, who can work with you. A lot depends on exactly what part you are ordering, and My choice is to order more than one item to make the purchase worthwhile. 

Just my $.02


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Henning's Trains has tons of pre-war and post-war parts, and many of them are not on the website.


----------



## Dieseler

Jeff @TT has always been my main parts guy buying in bulk his prices are great such as liquid smoke element , light bulbs etc.Recently on phone with him i mentioned a 1958 lionel gp9 that had a worn worm gear and he said no problem sent it completely assembled installed in the geep and it runs like brand new.

He also reminded me when he first looks up your name on computer and said "you know you been ordering parts from me since...........
I replied" yes thanks for the reminder" we chuckled.


----------



## Tranz4mr

I rebuild, restore and sell many Lionel and AF transformers. I have been buying most everything from Jeff Kane at TTender.com for many years. He never lets me down. I picked up a few wrecks at last weekends TCA Loveland Colorado show originally for parts. A TW needs a used top case and a clip for for the green lens. A VW needs a used top case (or ZW 250 cover). Rather than strip them for parts I decided to email Jeff. I suspect he will find the VW cover but not the TW. Hopefully the price is low enough that I can make a decent profit. Lets see how he does this time....


----------



## Tranz4mr

Jeff Kane came through again today as usual with both used transformer case parts at prices that are better than eBay. I rarely have to call him with almost all communications through email - fast.


----------



## mopac

I just started buying parts from Jeff Kane. He had me on the phone for over 30 minutes.
LOL. None of the talk was train related. He is a character. Very nice guy. And usually cheaper.


----------



## Jwh2000

*Parts*

I have bought some lionel stuff from this guy and have been very satisfied. He has lots of parts and alot of new old stuff. Prices seem very good. Aparrently he has bought out some large quantity of nos parts.
His name is David Spink (585-334-8547) or email [email protected] (New York)

Hope this helps
John


----------



## Chiefmcfuz

Jeff Kane is the best.


----------



## CSXJOE

East Coast Train Parts runs shows in NJ. His assortment of parts brought to the shows is unbelievable. His repro boxes are spot on. I have bought quite a few of the boxes and the fit is always perfect.


----------



## ErnestHouse

Anyone familiar with JDTrains.com? I placed an order a week ago and getting nothing but radio silence.


----------

